# Sables in Rescues



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not looking for another dog now, but I know I want to get a second in the next few years, after my pup has grown up some. Gabe is just such a joy...

Anyhow, I'm pretty sure I want my next dog to be a rescue, but I noticed that there are plenty of Black and Tans, Black and Reds, Whites, and Blacks, but I have seen almost no sables. 

I know getting a dog isn't all about color, but we do all have our preferences as well. Would a sable rescue be too much to ask for? Are they that uncommon in rescues, or is it just me?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you do facebook? There is a group--The German Shepherd Dog Community--and I've seen EVERY type of shep on there possible including sables and whites. Maybe you can rescue one through them? Or is there a GSD rescue near you? I'm sure they'd help you find what you're looking for c:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I come across sables in my local shelter all the time. I go once a week to see what they have. I pull out a dog or two to play with and pass my thoughts on the dogs around the social media sites. I can't take in another dog right now but I do what I can to help the ones in the shelter. I'm sure I'm not the only one who does this, so if you really want your next dog from a shelter. Then when you're ready spread the word and I'm sure some one can help you find one. Like I said I am always trying to find homes for some nice GSD's I find in the shelter.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, I will certainly start spreading it around when I'm ready. This was just some premature "I wish" scouting.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Well- If I hadnt taken Balen he would have ended up in the shelter. He was courtesy posted for his rescuer by the shelter, but she was going to surrender him if it hadnt worked out for us. I seen many other sables, though.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, I wasn't sure if it was an actual limited number or if I just wasn't seeing them. I need to stop looking now, though, before I do something stupid and get another before I'm ready. I want all of the dogs....


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have seen a huge uptick in the number of sables to be found in shelters and rescues over the past couple of years. I almost never saw a sable needing help when I first started out in rescue. It was almost unheard of.

Now they seem to be every where. 
Sheilah


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I know you're a ways away from me, but here are two sables that the local GSD rescue placed within the last month or so. Seems like about a quarter of them that come through are sable?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, thanks for letting me know! Might just be they aren't as popular around here?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In Louisiana they are _uncommon_ in shelters, but I'm still seeing them once in a while. They tend to be adopted relatively quickly here, as they are in demand (I have a list of a few people locally who have asked me to notify them if I see one in the shelter).

One thing to watch though is that they sometimes get mislabled by shelter staff (sometimes people at shelters think they are some some sort of wolf hybrid [dangerous for the dog!] or label them as a "mix"). Here's one who was adopted at our shelter the same week her stray hold expired:


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I think BYB's are getting ahold of more sables and breeding them-Sable is popular and who doesnt want a dog that looks like a wolf? :crazy:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes, I think more bybs are breeding more sables also as I do see more ads in our local trading paper with them for sale. A few years back sables ending up in our shelters were listed as gsdx. People in the area still seem to prefer the traditional blk saddle and tan markings when adopting out of the shelters as they are more easily identified as gsds. When sables are posted in our local shelters for adoption people are still asking if they are pb


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think it really depends on the area that you are in. Around here there are a lot of German Shepherds that come into the shelters,but most of them are black/red, bi color, black/tan Or a solid like black or white.


----------

